
Tesla with Autopilot hits cop car–driver admits he was watching a movie - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/08/movie-watching-tesla-driver-charged-after-autopilot-hits-cop-car/
======
shoulderfake
These incidents should be treated as severely as drink driving

~~~
recursive
Agreed. And they should stop calling the feature "auto-pilot".

~~~
Cro_on
Tesla autopilot should be treated in the same way as it is in commercial
airliners. If you happen to have a few hundred miles of open road without
crossroads or infrastructure, go ahead and stretch your legs. They don't need
to rename autopilot, people just need to stop thinking that it means self
driving. It's pretty clear from the manufacturers perspective – keep your eyes
on the road while you're driving.

~~~
recursive
Pilots know what "autopilot" means because they have a certification to be a
pilot. In popular culture, "autopilot" has a stronger connotation than is
technically correct. I don't think it's a coincidence that Tesla chose that
name for their feature.

------
kwhitefoot
So how do the statistics regarding Teslas running into things compare with
those for other types of car running into things?

------
mas3god
Hopefully people become more responsible before a politician decides autopilot
is too dangerous

